# 996 Cabrio 4S - Nivea Edition



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A 996 cabrio 4S covered inside in nivea creme , a total mess...










Only the interior was asked to do but i washed and waxed the car , polished the exaust and give some light tlc in exterior.










Here just washed and the looks started to grow
But the real drama comes when we get inside...


















122000 kms in the clock.


























Starting the work by removing all the nivea and grime










Speakers removed and dismantled for proper cleaning.










Seats removed and restored the grey blue and black leather.



















Waiting for parts to be installed




























































A nicer 996 Cabrio 4S now...


































Regards

Rui

ps: full report of the GT-R with LOADS of pics very soon...


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very beautiful dude!! The interior look very bad and now... looks like new!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top job there buddy big improvement :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work! Can't believe how bad a state that interior was in!:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice work as usual


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A great turn around Racer, always a great write up and pic's.

Still waiting for the GT-R???:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> A great turn around Racer, always a great write up and pic's.
> 
> Still waiting for the GT-R???:thumb:


Just finished the pics...all 150 of them


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround,now looks very nice...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Rui, some superb photography:thumb: Amazing what a difference the later GT3 wheels make to a 996


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic turnaround,now looks very nice...





-Mat- said:


> stunning work!





slrestoration said:


> Nice work Rui, some superb photography:thumb: Amazing what a difference the later GT3 wheels make to a 996


Thanks Guys


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> A great turn around Racer, always a great write up and pic's.
> 
> Still waiting for the GT-R???:thumb:


The post with the full picture report of the GT-R is here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210927


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job Rui :thumb:
Now the interior looks new again !

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Top job Rui :thumb:
> Now the interior looks new again !
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

good job how heck you get nivea in a car :lol: is that a Fezza 550M behind it? hmm


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> good job how heck you get nivea in a car :lol: is that a Fezza 550M behind it? hmm


It´s a 575M Maranello from 2004 :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice  any pics of it?


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Why did Nivea Cream..............................?


Cos Max Factor

Sorry couldn't resist. Great turn around by the way.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> very nice  any pics of it?


Soon...just finishing it today :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Racer said:


> Soon...just finishing it today :thumb:


excellent cheers what colour is it cannot tell from the pics


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job Rui. Where in Portugal are you? I'm over there in a couple of weeks visiting family in Lisboa. 

Fica Bem!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> excellent cheers what colour is it cannot tell from the pics












Its Grigio Titanio ( 3238 ) , one of the best colours i´ve seen in a car and looks very good in the 575M :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Reds said:


> Great job Rui. Where in Portugal are you? I'm over there in a couple of weeks visiting family in Lisboa.
> 
> Fica Bem!


Im in Alfragide , very near from Lisboa ( 12 kms or so ) , give a call when you are in the neighborhood :thumb:

See my contact in my site , www.cardetail.pt


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Racer said:


> Its Grigio Titanio ( 3238 ) , one of the best colours i´ve seen in a car and looks very good in the 575M :thumb:


just asked this in the other thread could not remember thanks for comfirming it! the V12 ferraris have never really suited red IMHO. TdF/or this i think are the two best colours...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely! 

Thats my one word on the Porsche  LOL


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Racer said:


> Im in Alfragide , very near from Lisboa ( 12 kms or so ) , give a call when you are in the neighborhood :thumb:
> 
> See my contact in my site , www.cardetail.pt


Obrigado Rui. My in laws live in Miraflores so not a million miles away:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I am loving to see your work, really amazing and professional! 

parabens / congratulations :d


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Reds said:


> Obrigado Rui. My in laws live in Miraflores so not a million miles away:thumb:


It´s about 8 kms from Alfragide , very near 



Pedro.Malheiro said:


> I am loving to see your work, really amazing and professional!
> 
> parabens / congratulations :d


Obrigado


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Thats my one word on the Porsche  LOL


Thanks Man :thumb:



uzi-blue said:


> Great work, car looks amazing. :thumb:


Thanks


----------

